# PC schält sich einfach ein



## Broken_Mind (3. November 2014)

*PC schält sich einfach ein*

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor einem ca Monat eine Logitech G19s gekauft und habe seit dem ein merkwürdiges Problem. 
In unregelmäßigen Abständen schält sich mein PC immer von selbst an wenn ich folgende Dinge mache:


Ich stecke meine Logitech G700s an meiner G19s zum laden an
Ich stecke meine Logitech G700s ab
Ich stecke meinen Föhn in die gleiche Steckdosenleiste ein ( Brennenstuhl Premium-Alu-Line 12-fach )
Ich schalte meinen Föhn an während er an der gleichen Steckdosenleiste steckt
Das alles passiert erst seit ich die G19s habe. 


Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu unterbinden? Da es doch recht nervig ist ständig den PC auszuschalten.


Grüße


----------



## Hänschen (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Von Brennenstuhl hatte ich die Steckdosenleiste mit dem Fußschalter, die ging nach nur einem Jahr kaputt bei täglichem abendlichem aus- und morgendlichem einschalten.


----------



## Broken_Mind (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Defekt scheint die Steckdosenleiste ja nicht zu sein. Sie erledigt ja ihre Aufgabe außerdem funktionieren beide An/Aus Schalter an der Leiste noch


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Kann es sein, auch wenn es eigenartig klingt, das die Sicherung nicht mehr soviel aushält? 

Ich bin kein Elektriker, aber wenn Föhn und PC an der selben Dose hängen bzw an der selben Sicherung, kann es sein das sie nicht mehr genug Saft bringt für den PC.

Die G19 wird wohl kaum für sowas Verantwortlich sein, auch wenn erst seit dem passiert.


----------



## alfalfa (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Bei der Überschrift stellte ich mir erst bildlich vor, wie dein PC mit einem Kartoffelschäler da steht und so viele Kartoffeln schält, bis er sich "eingeschält" hat.

 Sind im BIOS /UEFI irgendwelche WakeUp Events aktiviert?

 Ich kenne es von meinem PC, dass er sich aus dem Energiesparmodus reaktiviert, wenn ich z.B. ein Ladegerät in die selbe Steckdosenleiste stecke. Muss wohl mit einer geringfügigen Spannungsschwankung zu tun haben.


----------



## Notafreak (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

ich würd auch das bios durchchecken und die wake ons deaktivieren
wake on Fön aktiviert


----------



## Broken_Mind (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Ja, WoL waren aktiviert sowohl im Bios wie auch in Windows. Ich hatte diese aber schon deaktiviert zum Test und trotzdem startet der PC einfach.

Ich hätte nichts gegen ein PC der Kartoffel schält. Man kann nie genug Kartoffeln in jeglicher Form haben! 

@*alfalfa*

Welche Sicherung genau meinst du? Haussicherung oder Netzteil?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*



Broken_Mind schrieb:


> Welche Sicherung genau meinst du? Haussicherung oder Netzteil?


 
Ich meine die Hausssicherung, war nur so ein Gedanke.


----------



## mattinator (3. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Wenn die Treiber im Windows korrekt installiert sind, sollte im Windows Geräte-Manager unter Tastaturen dreimal der Eintrag HID-Tastatur enthalten sein. Bei zwei Einträgen gibt es dann in den Eigenschaften einen Reiter Energieverwaltung, dort den Check-Button "Gerät kann den Computer aus dem Ruhezustand aktivieren" ausschalten.


----------



## Broken_Mind (5. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Hat leider auch nicht geholfen. Obwohl ich die Haken entfernt habe startet mein PC trotzdem


----------



## mattinator (5. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Hast Du im Bios die Power Management Konfiguration geprüft (nicht WOL) ? Mal verschiedene USB-Anschlüsse testen.


----------



## Dr0etker (5. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich meine die Hausssicherung, war nur so ein Gedanke.


 
Totaler Käse. Wenn ein Verbraucher zu viel Strom zieht / Kurzschluss verursacht geht die Sicherung raus. Fertig.

Sicherung I > Strom da
Sicherung O > Strom weg

Mehr ist da nicht...

Hast du ein anderes PC Netzteil da? Mal gegenprüfen...


----------



## Broken_Mind (6. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Ich habe leider kein anderes Netzteil da um es zu testen.

Im Bios hatte ich das WoL aus. Eigentlich möchte ich ja WoL benutzen aber nicht das es ungewollt anspringt.


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

WoL dient zum Einschalten des Rechners über LAN, das sollte mit dem beschriebenen Problem eher nichts zu tun haben. Es gibt im UEFI noch Power Management Einstellungen für USB etc. da solltest Du mal nachsehen (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1156/Maximus_III_Formula/G4884_Maximus_III_Formula.zip, S. 3-29 ff., 3.6 Power-Menü).


----------



## Broken_Mind (6. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Die Einstellungen passen momentan sind die alle deaktiviert da ich dies schon getestet habe


----------



## mattinator (6. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Dann fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein, nur noch folgende mehr oder weniger radikale Varianten:
1. Treiber der G19s prüfen, verschieden Versionen testen und Logitech Forum durchsuchen
2. Logitech Support kontaktieren
3. Föhn nicht an der selben Steckerleiste benutzen. Maus nicht an der G19s laden 



Broken_Mind schrieb:


> Die Einstellungen passen momentan sind die alle deaktiviert da ich dies schon getestet habe


Hättest Du auch vorher schon mal posten können.


----------



## Broken_Mind (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*



mattinator schrieb:


> Hättest Du auch vorher schon mal posten können.



Stimmt 

Ich habe nun wie zuvor bei der Maus den Haken in der Energieverwaltung deaktiviert und die Logitech Gaming Software auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Es scheint so als würde nun wenigstens der Föhn meinen PC nicht mehr einschalten tut. Ich habe ihn mehrmals ein und ausgesteckt und an/aus gemacht und der PC blieb aus. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. 
Nun bleibt nur noch das Problem das wenn ich die Maus zum laden einstecke oder austecke der PC hochfährt.

Was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen. Von meinem Netzteil leuchtet und dreht sich der Lüfter meines Netzteiles immer nach den ausschalten nach. So ca. 1-3 Minuten. ich hab das OCZ Fatal1ty 750W. Ob das nun gewollt ist oder ein defekt ist bin ich mir nicht sicher. Das war seit dem ich es gekauft habe so und ich ging bis jetzt davon aus das dies so gewollt war um Restspannung und Wärme abzubauen. Wirklich nachgegangen bin ich aber das noch nie.


----------



## alfalfa (7. November 2014)

*AW: PC schält sich einfach ein*

Vermutlich hat das alles mit Stromversorgung und Fön gar nix zu tun, da die Mouse die Ursache sein könnte.
 Ich kenne das von meiner G7 auch - stelle ich sie nicht vom Mousepad runter auf den Tisch, dann bringt sie immer wieder den PC aus dem Energiesparmodus zurück (und verbraucht ihren Akku).
 Kleine Ursache, große Wirkung. Die Laserdinger sind halt für die kleinste Bewegung (die sie sich scheinbar manchmal "einbilden") empfindlich.


----------

